# What's digging up the lawn?



## tjtennispro (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

it's likely a possum, skunk, racoon or in my area... Armadillo. They all cause similar damage.

Put down insecticide. They sniff out and dig up worms and other underground pests.


----------



## tjtennispro (Sep 16, 2021)

Thank you. Happened to my buddy and his house backs up to the woods. Armadillo or Raccoon was their analysis but wasn't positive.


----------

